# Springtail Overload



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm having a problem with some tropical white springs I'm using in a 20 vert with some imitators. The population has absolutely boomed since seeding it late July. There are springs on pretty much every floor surface. I'm worried they may be stressing the frogs.

Anyone have this problem? Last thread on this topic was from 09 and the guy claimed his frogs were being eaten alive. Which Ed explained is impossible. He considered that the springtails could be stressing them to death. 

I haven't noticed too many signs of stress (both healthy) But there are just a ton of springtails.


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ya you need to react quick!!! You need to get a few deli containers, and dig up as many sprintails as you can...then drive to fedex, and ship to austin,tx...


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Put a few mushrooms in overnight and then scoop up the area around it. This will clear out a lot of them. You may have to do it a few time. Make sure to throw them in a box and ship them to cairo11!


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> Put a few mushrooms in overnight and then scoop up the area around it. This will clear out a lot of them. You may have to do it a few time. Make sure to throw them in a box and ship them to cairo11!


Uhhhh.....you forgot asap!!!!


----------



## Xan Stepp (Aug 17, 2009)

Add more leaf litter, see if that gives them more surface area to occupy.


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Xan Stepp said:


> Add more leaf litter, see if that gives them more surface area to occupy.


I don't think I'll be doing that. I only seeded with about 40 or so springtails. I don't want to add to the reproductive rate. 

pumilo, thanks for the advice

Cairo, trade for a male nominal imi


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you should only really be worried about the frogs being stressed out if you see the bugs crawling on your frogs. They don't like that too much


----------



## mrfrogdude (Jun 26, 2011)

jackxc925 said:


> I'm having a problem with some tropical white springs I'm using in a 20 vert with some imitators. The population has absolutely boomed since seeding it late July. There are springs on pretty much every floor surface. I'm worried they may be stressing the frogs.
> 
> Anyone have this problem? Last thread on this topic was from 09 and the guy claimed his frogs were being eaten alive. Which Ed explained is impossible. He considered that the springtails could be stressing them to death.
> 
> I haven't noticed too many signs of stress (both healthy) But there are just a ton of springtails.



A little off topic, but did you do anything special to allow them to boom in your tank? I am having the opposite problem. I seeded it with a bunch and now (a month or so later) can't find very many in the tank. Any secrets???

Mark


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

mrfrogdude said:


> A little off topic, but did you do anything special to allow them to boom in your tank? I am having the opposite problem. I seeded it with a bunch and now (a month or so later) can't find very many in the tank. Any secrets???
> 
> Mark


Just your average leca/screen/abg/then I guess the most important is I use a ton of leaf litter. I only fed them once with about 10 grains of rice spread throughout the leaf litter.

I would be very happy with the production if the frogs controlled the population with predadtion


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

jackxc925 said:


> I'm having a problem with some tropical white springs I'm using in a 20 vert with some imitators. The population has absolutely boomed since seeding it late July. There are springs on pretty much every floor surface. I'm worried they may be stressing the frogs.
> 
> Anyone have this problem? Last thread on this topic was from 09 and the guy claimed his frogs were being eaten alive. Which Ed explained is impossible. He considered that the springtails could be stressing them to death.
> 
> I haven't noticed too many signs of stress (both healthy) But there are just a ton of springtails.


 
have any pics of this explosion in the tank?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll get some. I decided to stop feeding ff's once a day and cut back to 3/week. They are controlling the population better. 

Also, I started to notice female female aggression non-stop between the two imitators inhabiting the tank. I have separated the females and have noticed an improved feeding response in both frogs. I've also noticed a general increase in activity. Instead of sticking to a few spots like they had previously, both now use every inch of their respective tanks


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

jackxc925 said:


> I'll get some. I decided to stop feeding FF's once a day and cut back to 3/week. They are controlling the population better.
> 
> Also, I started to notice female female aggression non-stop between the two imitators inhabiting the tank. I have separated the females and have noticed an improved feeding response in both frogs. I've also noticed a general increase in activity. Instead of sticking to a few spots like they had previously, both now use every inch of their respective tanks


 
do you have a male in the tank to cause this aggression between females?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

WONTON SALLY said:


> do you have a male in the tank to cause this aggression between females?


Nope. But when separated they act normal.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

jackxc925 said:


> Nope. But when separated they act normal.



maybe thumbnails are more prone to do so than the bigger PDF's?


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

you can make this thing I made for capturing my pinhead crickets...
I got the idea on here from someone maybe stu&shaz I can't remember.

all you need is a piece of screen..maybe a few to stack and make the holes smaller...20oz bottel, hot glue or silicone, and aquarium tubing. male sure you put the tube inside all the way to the bottom so your bugs don't splatter against the bottom or side.
it's pretty much a bug vacuum lol

put the top end in your mouth and suck and the other end over the springs...and they get sucked right up. well just thought of one thing that might damper this...if the springs have moisture on them they could wind up sticking to the bottle and you're gonna have to pound on the bottle to get them out or just find a way to make the bottom detachable.


----------



## kickedinthevader (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol strange but effective!


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> you can make this thing I made for capturing my pinhead crickets...
> I got the idea on here from someone maybe stu&shaz I can't remember.
> 
> all you need is a piece of screen..maybe a few to stack and make the holes smaller...20oz bottel, hot glue or silicone, and aquarium tubing. male sure you put the tube inside all the way to the bottom so your bugs don't splatter against the bottom or side.
> ...


Hmm this looks like something I used to use in high school to smoke pot...


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

JakkBauer said:


> Hmm this looks like something I used to use in high school to smoke pot...





JakkBauer said:


> I think I know what kind of plants your referring to mr smokey


Go under the dark bridge, you'll find what you need my friend.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

kickedinthevader said:


> Lol strange but effective!


Its called a bug pooter
(random google image)


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

Neontra said:


> Go under the dark bridge, you'll find what you need my friend.


Super funny. Is that phrase going over my head or did you make it up?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Okapi said:


> Its called a bug pooter
> (random google image)


lol thanks for letting me know what it's called.
I don't like the design in the pic tho.
maybe for flying bugs but non flyers would just smash into the bottom and die..
thanks for the info on the pooter


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> you can make this thing I made for capturing my pinhead crickets...
> I got the idea on here from someone maybe stu&shaz I can't remember.
> 
> all you need is a piece of screen..maybe a few to stack and make the holes smaller...20oz bottel, hot glue or silicone, and aquarium tubing. male sure you put the tube inside all the way to the bottom so your bugs don't splatter against the bottom or side.
> ...


 
i like the idea, but a turkey baster works just as good IMO.


----------

